# I've got 200,000 miles on my car.



## Lord Summerisle

Anyone Ubering with more than that?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone Ubering with more than that?


Nope, I've got 111,000. How many miles did you have when you started ubering?


----------



## Lord Summerisle

UberTaxPro said:


> Nope, I've got 111,000. How many miles did you have when you started ubering?


180,000. Put 20,000 on the car since July. Racing towards oblivion...


----------



## Uber 1

I am STARTING with a minivan with 229+K miles ;-O

Andy

PS - My 87 E150 Van has 302K miles.....so you STILL have a ways to go....Take care of it....it'll last!


----------



## Phil H

I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


----------



## UberEddie2015

Are you crazy Phil. A brand new vehicle for UberX. 4 to 5 years and the car is wothless. At .75 a mile. Your making pennies a mile with dead miles. Band together and refuse to drive for less than a $1.00 a mile.


----------



## radzer0

Phil is smart, the value of the kia drops so much that miles or not he may only be looking at a $1500 difference lol


----------



## uberparadise

Phil H said:


> I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


Brand new cars are actually a great idea if they are under 20 grand. The paint is fresh, belts and bolts tight and fresh. Cars deteriorate with years not just miles. Many cars will go 200,000 miles easy with no problems. It's better to keep driving with a quality vehicle than buy a used nightmare from someone.


----------



## ubervibe

220k on an '03 Pontiac Vibe. Powered by a Toyota engine and ******. Only thing to go bad in that time is the starter. With regular maintenance, it keeps going and going.....


----------



## uberparadise

ubervibe said:


> 220k on an '03 Pontiac Vibe. Powered by a Toyota engine and ******. Only thing to go bad in that time is the starter. With regular maintenance, it keeps going and going.....


You are in the sweet spot right now. Investing or trusting Uber to pay your car note is very very risky. The game and rules change as you drive.


----------



## ubervibe

uberparadise said:


> You are in the sweet spot right now. Investing or trusting Uber to pay your car note is very very risky. The game and rules change as you drive.


I know. This is my side hustle - a reality of living in the Bay Area. It supplements my income. I already have a full time and don't need another, nor do I need to go into debt trying to make some pocket cash.

I don't have a new car, I don't have the best looking car, I don't have the most fun car, I don't have the fastest car. I don't care. It gets the job done of transporting people safely from point A to B. They don't get water or food or anything else along the way, besides a phone charge if they need it and a conversation and/or some music if they desire it.

That's the second chance this car has had to make me $$$. First was when I was working at the assembly plant where they were made.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

Driving a 2014 Civic with 27,000 miles.


----------



## UberXTampa

Phil H said:


> I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


That car has no more soul left in it!


----------



## UberXTampa

189k miles and I hope I can use it till 289k and more.


----------



## huggies2

I'm starting with an 07 Ford Explorer Sport Trac here. 77k miles.


----------



## Patriot Rider

I bought 3 used 2006 Crown Vic ex police cars with between 85k and 105k miles on them. I paid $6400 for all three. I took one to Macco and had the antenna holes filled and a cheap paint job for $800. After putting 40k miles on the first one, I sold it for a $1700 profit and started driving the second one, which I also had body work and paint done, and I still have an extra car. I spend a little more on gas, but in turn I have a larger roomier car built for a rough life, lower insurance, no car payments, an easy to clean vinyl floor and rear seat, and a profit on the car at the end. In a few months, I'll be going back to the auction for 3 more. I think I have found the way!


----------



## Uber 1

Patriot Rider said:


> I bought 3 used 2006 Crown Vic ex police cars with between 85k and 105k miles on them. I paid $6400 for all three. I took one to Macco and had the antenna holes filled and a cheap paint job for $800. After putting 40k miles on the first one, I sold it for a $1700 profit and started driving the second one, which I also had body work and paint done, and I still have an extra car. I spend a little more on gas, but in turn I have a larger roomier car built for a rough life, lower insurance, no car payments, an easy to clean vinyl floor and rear seat, and a profit on the car at the end. In a few months, I'll be going back to the auction for 3 more. I think I have found the way!


Wow...IMAGINE how much MORE you cold have made had you NOT put 40K EXTRA miles on the car?....MAYBE the real secret is NOT driving But FLIPPING ex cop cars ??

Andy

PS - I MAY look into that one!


----------



## Clifford Chong

Started with 6,600, now have 21,000.

Roughly 8 months of ridesharing.


----------



## Patriot Rider

Uber 1 said:


> Wow...IMAGINE how much MORE you cold have made had you NOT put 40K EXTRA miles on the car?....MAYBE the real secret is NOT driving But FLIPPING ex cop cars ??
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS - I MAY look into that one!


----------



## Patriot Rider

I've been pretty fortunate. I don't Uber full time, just 3 or 4 hours a day as it works around my full time schedule. I live on the edge of the suburbs to my major city, and I am surrounded by affluent neighborhoods. Not many folks in my area are Uber drivers, so my little pocket of heaven is in constant surge....if I had to guess, about 75% of the day. I do get drawn out of my target area some by taking people to the airport and deadheading back, but its still by far worth it. I'm not getting rich, but I am also never worried about not getting a decent return. Low expenses and constant surge make it worth it for now, and it's been this way for a while.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Patriot Rider said:


> I bought 3 used 2006 Crown Vic ex police cars with between 85k and 105k miles on them. I paid $6400 for all three. I took one to Macco and had the antenna holes filled and a cheap paint job for $800. After putting 40k miles on the first one, I sold it for a $1700 profit and started driving the second one, which I also had body work and paint done, and I still have an extra car. I spend a little more on gas, but in turn I have a larger roomier car built for a rough life, lower insurance, no car payments, an easy to clean vinyl floor and rear seat, and a profit on the car at the end. In a few months, I'll be going back to the auction for 3 more. I think I have found the way!


The old taxi cab way kudus !


----------



## Suzdog

UberEddie2015 said:


> Are you crazy Phil. A brand new vehicle for UberX. 4 to 5 years and the car is wothless. At .75 a mile. Your making pennies a mile with dead miles. Band together and refuse to drive for less than a $1.00 a mile.


$1. 00 ?????? Still nuts to drive for that nonsense.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

I sold my last 2007 town car at 375k miles and the next guy got it over 500k. I sold my town car before that one at 280k miles. It was a 2004. No idea what the next guy got it up to. Sold my 2010 MKZ at 200k miles to a taxi company. My 13 MKS has about 65k miles on it now. None of these cars gave me any problems. They've all been tanks.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Kia Ghoul !! Bedum tsssss


UberXTampa said:


> That car has no more soul left in it!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

My regular cab has 390,000 miles on the clock.

Toyota Prius.


----------



## rosecitywanderer

When I started Uber'ing in late April, my 2012 Elantra had 59,000 miles on it. Close to 73,000 now that I'm retired from the life and let me tell you, it doesn't feel nearly as tight as it once did. I might just bite the bullet and replace the front struts with KYBs...Hyundai can do a lot of things better than they once did but their suspensions still blow.


----------



## Huberis

UberEddie2015 said:


> Are you crazy Phil. A brand new vehicle for UberX. 4 to 5 years and the car is wothless. At .75 a mile. Your making pennies a mile with dead miles. Band together and refuse to drive for less than a $1.00 a mile.


Less than $1/mile??? That wouldn't cut it. Many Uber drivers are exceptionally casual, others seem to really rack up the miles. If you look at Uber's protocols, they aren't focused on running drivers efficiently. Passenger convenience is a priority, that is achieved by flooding a town with drivers and allowing pax to book idle cars.

Drivers- the get the run around. As independent contractors, considering it is the drivers who own the cars - drivers should get to set their rates. It is hard to imagine one standard rate could fit all driver's needs. Uber sets prices to meet their objectives, not to cover drivers expenses. They do not use your car or time efficiently. If you are a driver, either you will be working on your own car or paying someone. That will cost more in the long run than it might say a taxi company which has its own garage. I would guess that if a tnc driver keeps work extremely casual, they can keep costs down, but if they really hammer it out..... it gets costly. In order to hope to make a living, you have got to work.

That $1/mile minimum, that seems far too generous. The problem is the people who set the prices are not linked to the cost of the cars. They are able to sign up drivers as they see fit, which is without limit. You connect Uber to the costs of running the actual fleet, which is something the Cali lawsuits attempts to do...... it is game over. If drivers can connect the disconnect, they will not need to fight with Uber over fair rates.


----------



## Funky Dung

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone Ubering with more than that?


257,000 on my 2008 Pontiac Vibe.


----------



## Funky Dung

ubervibe said:


> 220k on an '03 Pontiac Vibe. Powered by a Toyota engine and ******. Only thing to go bad in that time is the starter. With regular maintenance, it keeps going and going.....


I have an 08 Vibe with 257,000. The only thing I've replaced besides normal wear parts is the water pump at 100,000. I'm still on the original rotors!

Did you know your odometer will stop at 299,999?


----------



## Sedgehammer

215k on my TDI Jetta. 06


----------



## Transporter33

Agree that is why I sold my jeep and got 2016 kia soul for 11000$ stick


uberparadise said:


> Brand new cars are actually a great idea if they are under 20 grand. The paint is fresh, belts and bolts tight and fresh. Cars deteriorate with years not just miles. Kia will go 200,000 miles easy with no problems. It's better to keep driving with a quality vehicle than buy a used nightmare from someone.


t is


----------



## Transporter33

Hard to believe original rotars... It is like record book lol


Funky Dung said:


> I have an 08 Vibe with 257,000. The only thing I've replaced besides normal wear parts is the water pump at 100,000. I'm still on the original rotors!
> 
> Did you know your odometer will stop at 299,999?


o be


----------



## Sushi-To-Go

224,000 on my Chevy Impala now. Bought it from Enterprise with 31,000... Still going strong!!


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Funky Dung said:


> 257,000 on my 2008 Pontiac Vibe.


I love my 2009 Vibe got it at 50K now 2 years later at about 85K


----------



## jaydeedub85

UberEddie2015 said:


> Are you crazy Phil. A brand new vehicle for UberX. 4 to 5 years and the car is wothless. At .75 a mile. Your making pennies a mile with dead miles. Band together and refuse to drive for less than a $1.00 a mile.


By the time he's done paying for it, it'll be done with at 50k miles a year.


----------



## UberXking

uberparadise said:


> Brand new cars are actually a great idea if they are under 20 grand. The paint is fresh, belts and bolts tight and fresh. Cars deteriorate with years not just miles. Kia will go 200,000 miles easy with no problems. It's better to keep driving with a quality vehicle than buy a used nightmare from someone.


You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. You must work for Uber


----------



## Funky Dung

Baron VonStudley said:


> I love my 2009 Vibe got it at 50K now 2 years later at about 85K


I wasn't crazy about the 09 redesign. I bought mine in May 08, and the lot was full of 09's, I got one of the last 08's with the options I wanted. I saw a write up on the new Mazda CX-3, and it said the CX-3 replaces the Vibe. I looked at one, but hate the center console. The cup holders are under the armrest. Under!


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

I hope an army of pa


Patriot Rider said:


> I've been pretty fortunate. I don't Uber full time, just 3 or 4 hours a day as it works around my full time schedule. I live on the edge of the suburbs to my major city, and I am surrounded by affluent neighborhoods. Not many folks in my area are Uber drivers, so my little pocket of heaven is in constant surge....if I had to guess, about 75% of the day. I do get drawn out of my target area some by taking people to the airport and deadheading back, but its still by far worth it. I'm not getting rich, but I am also never worried about not getting a decent return. Low expenses and constant surge make it worth it for now, and it's been this way for a while.


Just hope an army of part timers comes and destroys your full time industry and job.

Part time Uber drivers are nothing but scabs killing the rest of the middle class. Only good thing about the rate cuts is you got f**ked by Uber just as quickly as everyone else did by others like you.

Had you all just rented cabs or limousines we all would have kept our business and industry and been in control of our fate. You idiots put it all in Uber's hands, while theirs are in your pockets.

Just wait until the commission is 25-50% and see if it's still worth it scab.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

When did Uber start allowing Crown Victoria's??

Doubting the poster who mentioned them in the context of driving for Uber.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

133,000 Going Strong. Lets pray she makes it to 300k!

Just got KYB struts, the ride is smooth for all the cheap passengers.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> I hope an army of pa
> 
> Just hope an army of part timers comes and destroys your full time industry and job.
> 
> Part time Uber drivers are nothing but scabs killing the rest of the middle class. Only good thing about the rate cuts is you got f**ked by Uber just as quickly as everyone else did by others like you.
> 
> Had you all just rented cabs or limousines we all would have kept our business and industry and been in control of our fate. You idiots put it all in Uber's hands, while theirs are in your pockets.
> 
> Just wait until the commission is 25-50% and see if it's still worth it scab.


Maybe pop a valium?


----------



## osii

rosecitywanderer said:


> When I started Uber'ing in late April, my 2012 Elantra had 59,000 miles on it. Close to 73,000 now that I'm retired from the life and let me tell you, it doesn't feel nearly as tight as it once did. I might just bite the bullet and replace the front struts with KYBs...Hyundai can do a lot of things better than they once did but their suspensions still blow.


I got a '16 Elantra and can't swap the shocks because Hyundai changed something in 2014 and no one has anything aftermarket for it


----------



## Randy Shear

osii said:


> I got a '16 Elantra and can't swap the shocks because Hyundai changed something in 2014 and no one has anything aftermarket for it


I too have a '16 with just at 20K now. Shocks and struts are pretty crappy. Sadly, only replacement options are OEM.


----------



## UberXking

Randy Shear said:


> I too have a '16 with just at 20K now. Shocks and struts are pretty crappy. Sadly, only replacement options are OEM.


Sad??? Sad is using a vehicle that doesn't get over 35 mpg and is newer than 2005. I have original shocks 317,000 miles 120k since 10/2014. Notice how 95% of the time the top surge is still less than a taxi. Uber is laughing all the way to the IPO


----------



## Randy Shear

UberXking said:


> Sad??? Sad is using a vehicle that doesn't get over 35 mpg and is newer than 2005. I have original shocks 317,000 miles 120k since 10/2014. Notice how 95% of the time the top surge is still less than a taxi. Uber is laughing all the way to the IPO


My car gets 38MPG. What does the rest of your comment have to do with cars??


----------



## UberXking

let's see ...original shocks = no cost ride may be rough but pax gets what you paid for
old cars = almost no depreciation = higher GP 
first 3 years of a cars life = nearly 40% of depreciation
My average trip is still over $30 and going strong
using your car for lower than what a taxi charges = I don't really think too much of myself
palo alto CA Uber 85 cents a mile Taxi $3.00 mile..... 3x surge gets my attention to maybe go online


----------



## Funky Dung

UberXking said:


> let's see ...original shocks = no cost ride may be rough but pax gets what you paid for
> old cars = almost no depreciation = higher GP
> first 3 years of a cars life = nearly 40% of depreciation
> My average trip is still over $30 and going strong
> using your car for lower than what a taxi charges = I don't really think too much of myself
> palo alto CA Uber 85 cents a mile Taxi $3.00 mile..... 3x surge gets my attention to maybe go online


Ok, I'll say it. What the F are you talking about?


----------



## uberron73

My car had 213k but it's a crown Vic police interceptor. Known to run 300k easy. I have plenty of power an life. I change oil regular an just baby it. I don't try to gun it at any time. I and get as much life as I can. Cars can last as long as it's maintained. The key is driving it like old lady.


----------



## BurgerTiime

UberEddie2015 said:


> Are you crazy Phil. A brand new vehicle for UberX. 4 to 5 years and the car is wothless. At .75 a mile. Your making pennies a mile with dead miles. Band together and refuse to drive for less than a $1.00 a mile.


The car become worthless the moment he made it a taxi.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Less than 1? How about $1.35 like it originally was.


----------



## tohunt4me

Phil H said:


> I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


Ought to be Phil E. From Philly.


----------



## RichR

Can anyone top this? Closing in on 1/3 of a million miles:










I'm a bit surprised Uber doesn't have a mileage cap.


----------



## uberron73

RichR said:


> Can anyone top this? Closing in on 1/3 of a million miles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit surprised Uber doesn't have a mileage cap.


Dam what car is this from, I'm getting a car that can handle 300k


----------



## RichR

uberRonSmith said:


> Dam what car is this from, I'm getting a car that can handle 300k


2007 Impala, 3.9L engine. I've only had it for the last couple years and 20K miles.


----------



## uberron73

RichR said:


> 2007 Impala, 3.9L engine. I've only had it for the last couple years and 20K miles.


Did u put those miles from uber?


----------



## Beemer

Most of the UberX drivers with new or newer or better than average cars clearly did not do the math!!!! In 2014 I bought a Kia Sedona 2006 with 125k for $2100 and sofar spent $700 including tires and brakes on it. Car has now 160k and still is worth the $2100. My point is that a new car is nice but the depriciation will tell you the truth in the end. Fuel is cheap now but write off isnt. Here in PHX you cannot drive with a Crown Vic, all others can.


----------



## RichR

uberRonSmith said:


> Did u put those miles from uber?


I've only been Ubering for a couple months and about 50 trips.


----------



## RichR

Beemer said:


> ... Here in PHX you cannot drive with a Crown Vic, all others can.


Interesting. Was that a condition put on Uber by the city of Phoenix?


----------



## Beemer

I don't think the city will intervene in the vehicle choice but Uber does want to stay away from taxi image. My minivan is very basic as well but hey thats what they deserve or order black select or suv!


----------



## Sedgehammer

Sedgehammer said:


> 215k on my TDI Jetta. 06


6 months later. Added 30k to that number..


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Sedgehammer said:


> 6 months later. Added 30k to that number..


Pretty good for a jetta,any expensive repairs


----------



## Sedgehammer

jaywaynedubya said:


> Pretty good for a jetta,any expensive repairs


Timing belt was just done. along with AC compressor. Got the Cam shaft done awhile back and that was pricey! I figure I'll get another 100k out of it maybe .. atleast till it gets too old to drive for the uber / lyft platforms. Then. depending how my dave ramsey debt snow ball is going I'll shelve it as a A2B driver and get a new one or hock it as I get my new Whip.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> My regular cab has 390,000 miles on the clock.
> 
> Toyota Prius.


Up to 424,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

That's almost twice the distance to the moon. Toyota's are pretty sturdy huh?


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Beemer said:


> Most of the UberX drivers with new or newer or better than average cars clearly did not do the math!!!! In 2014 I bought a Kia Sedona 2006 with 125k for $2100 and sofar spent $700 including tires and brakes on it. Car has now 160k and still is worth the $2100. My point is that a new car is nice but the depriciation will tell you the truth in the end. Fuel is cheap now but write off isnt. Here in PHX you cannot drive with a Crown Vic, all others can.


One of the few TNC drivers who "gets it".

This isn't a game, or a chance to show off. You make the same $$ per trip in a Ford EcoCrapper that you would in a Benz on X.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

UberXking said:


> Sad??? Sad is using a vehicle that doesn't get over 35 mpg and is newer than 2005. I have original shocks 317,000 miles 120k since 10/2014. Notice how 95% of the time the top surge is still less than a taxi. Uber is laughing all the way to the IPO


What kind of vehicle?


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

UberXking said:


> let's see ...original shocks = no cost ride may be rough but pax gets what you paid for
> old cars = almost no depreciation = higher GP
> first 3 years of a cars life = nearly 40% of depreciation
> My average trip is still over $30 and going strong
> using your car for lower than what a taxi charges = I don't really think too much of myself
> palo alto CA Uber 85 cents a mile Taxi $3.00 mile..... 3x surge gets my attention to maybe go online


It would still need to be around 4x to get the same money AFTER commission. Don't forget no tip either.


----------



## uberron73

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Up to 424,000 miles and still going strong.


Dam nice.I have 218k on a 05 crown Vic p71 and I'm freaking out that its o many miles but I do also change oil reg an drive slow and I don't dog it. So I'm also hoping for atleast 300k or more. I got it at 180k am don't know when it was a police car that if they changed timing chain. That and trans are the 2 biggest worries even though it doesn't show signs of wear at all. Trans shifts smooth an motor runs tops.so Idk


----------



## kevink

RichR said:


> 2007 Impala, 3.9L engine. I've only had it for the last couple years and 20K miles.


If you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for the Impala with that kind of mileage? Always liked them (at least the 2006+ Model Years). Great highway cruisers and comfortable to drive.


----------



## UberXking

onSmith said:


> Dam what car is this from, I'm getting a car that can handle 300k


340 K by tomorrow
2006 Prius since Oct. 2014 over 4,000 trips. Using 3rd set tires, tune up, back brakes, couple oxygen sensors. 4 air cabin filters bunch a 19.99 oil changes car washes. Have a nice 12v vacuum 19.99.
Paid 7K for the car looking for that $1600 Van or SUV.


----------



## merkurfan

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone Ubering with more than that?


when I quit I had a few more than that... 254,000 on a chev uplander.. I still drive it, just not for Uber. (or any other money losing ride share app)


----------



## elelegido

uberparadise said:


> Brand new cars are actually a great idea if they are under 20 grand.


Lol, no, they're not.


----------



## merkurfan

All my cars have been, and will continue to be prior wrecks.. I paid 700 dollars for that uplander 100K ago. I have put less than 2K in to it for any repairs (including the costs of the parts to repair the damage) I currently have it listed on CL for 1999 and people are calling/emailing about it. I see no point at all in digging a large hole in my wallet for a car that I am going to drive in to the ground.


----------



## BenjaminBar

My dad used to give his cars away once they reached 100,000 miles - thinking they were 'worn out'. He stopped that after he gave me his '79 Rabbit and I doubled the odo figure. 200,000 is the new 100,000, but the fact is that lack of maintenance or cost to repair (or both) is what kills cars, not miles.


----------



## uberron73

BenjaminBar said:


> My dad used to give his cars away once they reached 100,000 miles - thinking they were 'worn out'. He stopped that after he gave me his '79 Rabbit and I doubled the odo figure. 200,000 is the new 100,000, but the fact is that lack of maintenance or cost to repair (or both) is what kills cars, not miles.


Your right about that. Mine is high miles and since it was maintenanced regular it's running great over 200k and ive had cars with less then 150k that were on there death beds because they weren't taken care of.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

You have to define what "worn out" means. I put it like this. If the cost to repair your current problem (say new transmission, or new radiator, new whatever) is greater or close to the current depreciated value of the vehicle, it is pretty much "worn out" because in that price you can buy a newer car.

cars will run almost indefinitely with newer parts... thats not the problem. The problem is, at what mileage do things start to go bad in succession or tandem. If multiple parts need to be replaced, isn't it essentially like buying a new car? A car literally is just a collection of parts.

I find that case to be around 140 - 160k miles for most cars. Then the repairs start piling up. So yes, cars do have a "life" so to speak, because the individual parts have a mileage life.


----------



## Bill Collector

Proud to be in 200k + miles club... Car has no more soul left; unfortunately! Oh the tape is masking "Check Engine" light.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Yeah im at 140k and the repairs have started to pop up. Starter. water pump. etc.

Add all those little repairs (round 200 - $400) together and you're paying thousands for maintenance.


----------



## merkurfan

generally, once you get past the 150K blues where a car will take a few grand to keep running, it'll go another 50-80K with out to many issues.


----------



## TWHansen

Bought an '07 Prius with 215k on it for $4000 specifically to do Uber. Pretty early on but no trouble after 2,000 miles in the first 2 weeks. And it's still getting mid-40's for MPG!


----------



## Kyle Kruchok

TWHansen said:


> Bought an '07 Prius with 215k on it for $4000 specifically to do Uber. Pretty early on but no trouble after 2,000 miles in the first 2 weeks. And it's still getting mid-40's for MPG!


How often do you uber? I've got a couple pennies saved up and was gonna try full time uber for like a month, and see if I liked it. The whole "I make $3/hr" thing has me worried, but with that being said, I thing there are some pretentious drivers out there. Isn't it the idea to be aggressive and lock in any ride you can?


----------



## leonsfc

I'm at close to 240k mis


----------



## UberXTampa

204k/4.87 rating


----------



## Kaz

Kia is a great car. I Uber and Lyft with my 2011 Soul. Ive put alot of miles on it but it is one of the better cars Ive owned and Ive had several. And there is a driver here in Phx that has a Prius with 400k miles. He's proud of his car,,lol. It looks good and still runs great so why not. With these rates it makes no sense to use a new car. It doesn't matter how many miles are on your car... use synthetic oil only and take care of your car and most will run for over 200k. Kia, Toyota, Ford, Suburu, all good cars.


----------



## Kaz

radzer0 said:


> Phil is smart, the value of the kia drops so much that miles or not he may only be looking at a $1500 difference lol


Kia Souls hold their value. My sister works in the auction business. Used car Dealers tell her Souls are good sellers and are easy to maintain. I have one and I fully agree. Its roomy and the eco boost gives me about 33 mpg on freeway. Great car.


----------



## tohunt4me

uberparadise said:


> You are in the sweet spot right now. Investing or trusting Uber to pay your car note is very very risky. The game and rules change as you drive.


That's the entire problem with UBER. No stable ground !


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone Ubering with more than that?


That's the kind of car someone should be ubering with.

When I was driving Yellow Cab, the "new" cabs were mostly retired police cruisers- usually with 150000 miles or more.

The cab I drove with the most miles on it was an Olds Ciera with 554,000 miles and a customer was impressed.

Yellow Cab was a professional outfit, I can't doubt their judgment that cars with high mileage are the ones most profitable to run in the livery business. Hopefully, you'll still be driving this vehicle when it has a half million on the odometer


----------



## merkurfan

My "current" uber car... eff um.. pay junk rates. I drive junk.. it's new enough for them (05) clean enough (no rust) and clean title.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I bet 90% of the uber black cars have 200k lol 
I ordered an uber select thr other night and got a Black suburban I couldn't help but notice the odometer at 280k miles


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Junk car is the way to go if you want to make slightly above minimum wage.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I bet 90% of the uber black cars have 200k lol
> I ordered an uber select thr other night and got a Black suburban I couldn't help but notice the odometer at 280k miles


You think they'll make enough with Select rates (which are the same for a decade old hybrid Cab, not a V8 AWD luxury SUV) to use a brand new low mileage Suburban, give Uber 25-30% commission, & enjoy NO TIP in return at the end unlike the hybrid cab driver????!!!!

How bad is your basic math & common sense?? Everyone feels like they're owed sonething for nothing now, smh.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Junk pay calls for junk cars. Give them what they pay for:

The bare minimum. No water, chargers, mints, or letting them mess with your stereo without seeing some dead Presidents first. You have to train riders like dogs.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> You think they'll make enough with Select rates (which are the same for a decade old hybrid Cab, not a V8 AWD luxury SUV) to use a brand new low mileage Suburban, give Uber 25-30% commission, & enjoy NO TIP in return at the end unlike the hybrid cab driver????!!!!
> 
> How bad is your basic math & common sense?? Everyone feels like they're owed sonething for nothing now, smh.


I could care less how many miles are on it, it was in great shape. I think if you're doing this gig in a suburban high milage is the way to go. Those cars are crazy reliable to 500k miles. 
I wasn't talking down my driver or his car just stating that 200k miles plus isn't uncommon in livery


----------



## merkurfan

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I could care less how many miles are on it, it was in great shape. I think if you're doing this gig in a suburban high milage is the way to go. Those cars are crazy reliable to 500k miles.
> I wasn't talking down my driver or his car just stating that 200k miles plus isn't uncommon in livery


Most cars these days (with the exception of some of the very bottom end cars) will go 250-300K with proper care.. GM missed the mark with the LS motors, internally at GM they were complaining about the longevity of the small block that had been around since the 60s.. they just would not die.. So they made the LS.. and oops, it lasts longer.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

merkurfan said:


> Most cars these days (with the exception of some of the very bottom end cars) will go 250-300K with proper care.. GM missed the mark with the LS motors, internally at GM they were complaining about the longevity of the small block that had been around since the 60s.. they just would not die.. So they made the LS.. and oops, it lasts longer.


Yeah there is a reason why the Suburban and Yukon XL are the most popular SUV for livery companies

I always say if you're looking for a reliable tough car to do rideshare in look at what the taxi companies and limo companies use and get that .


----------



## crazytown

Phil H said:


> I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


Tear it up !!! Your partner will help you get a new one when that rapidly approaching time comes...


----------



## BaitNSwitch

My car is visibly rusting. Wonder what t he passengers think lol.

They probably think "ew, what an old car this guy sucks". When they should be saying "This man is smart"


----------



## jaywaynedubya

BaitNSwitch said:


> My car is visibly rusting. Wonder what t he passengers think lol.
> 
> They probably think "ew, what an old car this guy sucks". When they should be saying "This man is smart"


300k, prius, my other cars just chill for the most part, been driving this one into the ground.


----------



## Adieu

Kaz said:


> Kia Souls hold their value. My sister works in the auction business. Used car Dealers tell her Souls are good sellers and are easy to maintain. I have one and I fully agree. Its roomy and the eco boost gives me about 33 mpg on freeway. Great car.


33... "on the freeway"????

Youch.

Even my BMW 335 can outdo that.

Heck my older '96 bimmer gets 33mpg on cruise control


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Adieu said:


> 33... "on the freeway"????
> 
> Youch.
> 
> Even my BMW 335 can outdo that.
> 
> Heck my older '96 bimmer gets 33mpg on cruise control


My 2015 Kia Soul plus model gets about 39 on the freeway IF I don't drive over 60 mph. At 70 it's about 31. So that's a factor. I love the car. Had a 2013 that was totaled and went back and bought another. Not for uber, although I do use it for that. Only part time though. Most miles are pizza delivery and commuting. I'm at 38,000 after 2 years 2 months, which isn't bad for Houston and working out of my car. I'm pretty crazy about cutting down on dead miles though.

Pax love it. Tons of leg room compared to other small cars. Very maneuverable. Great delivery vehicle and although there's not a ton of cargo space with the seats in place, if you fold the seats down it's pretty huge back there. I don't want 4 pax plus luggage in a small car anyway. I can fold down one side in the back and sit a pax up front if we do need space for large suitcases. Have only done that a couple times though.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> 33... "on the freeway"????
> 
> Youch.
> 
> Even my BMW 335 can outdo that.
> 
> Heck my older '96 bimmer gets 33mpg on cruise control


Isn't your 335 a 335d?
My 335 is lucky to get 24 mpg on the highway


----------



## Phil H

Phil H said:


> I started with a brand new Kia Soul 9 months ago and now I have 42000 miles on it


It's been about 21 months now and I have about 83000 on my 2015 Kia Soul's odometer. Replace wheel bearings on passenger side but still going strong


----------



## Adieu

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Isn't your 335 a 335d?
> My 335 is lucky to get 24 mpg on the highway


Well...yeah....but...

You serious? On HIGHWAY???

Try changing fuels or additives? That sounds wrong


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> Well...yeah....but...
> 
> You serious? On HIGHWAY???
> 
> Try changing fuels or additives? That sounds wrong


Yeah I got 28mpg once 
Heck when I run e50 Id be lucky to get 16mpg hwy. Mine is awd, staggered, lots of modifications. Heck it's a lot better then my sti on gas and that was just a 2.5 4cyl turbo lot a twin turbo 3l In line 6


----------



## Adieu

50% ethanol?

Check manual I'm pretty sure you shouldn't do that


I know my diesel cap say no biodiesel/b8 max


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> 50% ethanol?
> 
> Check manual I'm pretty sure you shouldn't do that
> 
> I know my diesel cap say no biodiesel/b8 max


E85 is basically a cheap race gas , on the stock fuel system (i actually have an upgraded LPFP) you run a blend of e85 and premium basically creating a e50 blend. Was good for an extra 80 ftlbs of torque and 30awhp compared to regular fuel . It's very common in pretty much every turbo car community . I ran pure e85 in my sti but need to upgrade the fuel injectors and fuel pump plus get it tuned

I'll be installing Port INjection to run full e85 soon


----------



## AussieScott

Just clocked 200,000 on my '05 Prius.

Runs great.

Cost me 4k with 153,000 back in January.

Have spent 4,000 in maintenance.

Water pump + Head gasket (month after buying it)
Hybrid Battery at 181,000 miles, reconditioned for $1300.
Misc minor stuff like brakes and tires.

Car still worth 3.5k on bluebook I think. Excellent exterior and interior. Oil change and rotation every 5k miles.

Don't understand why anyone would use a new car for this. I drive full time so know how it wotks.


----------



## Adieu

AussieScott said:


> Just clocked 200,000 on my '05 Prius.
> 
> Runs great.
> 
> Cost me 4k with 153,000 back in January.
> 
> Have spent 4,000 in maintenance.
> 
> Water pump + Head gasket (month after buying it)
> Hybrid Battery at 181,000 miles, reconditioned for $1300.
> Misc minor stuff like brakes and tires.
> 
> Car still worth 3.5k on bluebook I think. Excellent exterior and interior. Oil change and rotation every 5k miles.
> 
> Don't understand why anyone would use a new car for this. I drive full time so know how it wotks.


Well your maintenance aint exactly cheap....

Most people would toss a $3500 car that wants $4k in repairs per year...

Especially since you can get some new-old-stock 2016 econobox for $10k or less


----------



## LuisEnrikee

The best part of having a car with 150,000+ is that the value of it is gone and you can keep driving and driving without a care . 
My 2013 Mazda has 140,000 and idgaf I will run it to the ground . I got it for dirt cheap and works like a charm .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AussieScott said:


> Just clocked 200,000 on my '05 Prius.
> 
> Runs great.
> 
> Cost me 4k with 153,000 back in January.
> 
> Have spent 4,000 in maintenance.
> 
> Water pump + Head gasket (month after buying it)
> Hybrid Battery at 181,000 miles, reconditioned for $1300.
> Misc minor stuff like brakes and tires.
> 
> Car still worth 3.5k on bluebook I think. Excellent exterior and interior. Oil change and rotation every 5k miles.
> 
> Don't understand why anyone would use a new car for this. I drive full time so know how it wotks.


For $4000 a year you might as well be making car payments.


----------



## Adieu

LuisEnrikee said:


> The best part of having a car with 150,000+ is that the value of it is gone and you can keep driving and driving without a care .
> My 2013 Mazda has 140,000 and idgaf I will run it to the ground . I got it for dirt cheap and works like a charm .


How much is dirt cheap? Is this her second time ubering or similar (rental, loaner fleet)?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

You sure you guys get "28 MPG" or 33 mpg?

EPA estimates are always egregiously off.

My car is supposed to get 27 on the highway, but I end up getting 20-21.


----------



## 1rightwinger

I'm driving a 2006 Ford Expedition. My operating cost on this vehicle including gas and yes including depreciation is conservatively $0.20 per mile. It's probably actually a little less like $0.18. A lot of people don't believe that but it's true the depreciation on this is hardly anything. Gas is about 12 cents per mile based on my local gas cost and miles per gallon. I bought this car for $5,000 it is in excellent shape. It had a hundred and seventy thousand miles on it now I have a 185000 miles it runs and rides like it is new. In my opinion it is a great vehicle for Uber even though the miles per gallon is not that great. Because it is a low-cost vehicle that offsets the miles per gallon. I live in a winter climate. The last couple weeks there has been a lot of surge. Due to the roads being snow and icy and temperatures 20 below zero. A lot of drivers stay home but I love driving in the snow and ice. The four-wheel drive helps. A lot more people are using Uber so they don't have to go to an event and walked out to a cold car so they're taking over to hockey games etcetera. I am in a smaller market and it only pays $0.75 per mile but with surges there are times where I can go out and make 40 to $50 per hour due to surges and that is after deducting my operating costs. Granted that is only for a few hours a week. This would not work for a full-time gig. But I'm pulling in three to four hundred dollars a week driving part-time 224 hours on certain nights of the week and sometimes if you ran them rides during the day. Another way to look at this, I paid $5,000 cash for this vehicle. That was in July. I just looked at my earnings and my net pay from July until now doing this part time is just under $5,000. And I could sell this vehicle for more than I paid for it. Because I bought it. A really good deal


----------



## Adieu

1rightwinger said:


> I'm driving a 2006 Ford Expedition. My operating cost on this vehicle including gas and yes including depreciation is conservatively $0.20 per mile. It's probably actually a little less like $0.18. A lot of people don't believe that but it's true the depreciation on this is hardly anything. Gas is about 12 cents per mile based on my local gas cost and miles per gallon. I bought this car for $5,000 it is in excellent shape. It had a hundred and seventy thousand miles on it now I have a 185000 miles it runs and rides like it is new. In my opinion it is a great vehicle for Uber even though the miles per gallon is not that great. Because it is a low-cost vehicle that offsets the miles per gallon. I live in a winter climate. The last couple weeks there has been a lot of surge. Due to the roads being snow and icy and temperatures 20 below zero. A lot of drivers stay home but I love driving in the snow and ice. The four-wheel drive helps. A lot more people are using Uber so they don't have to go to an event and walked out to a cold car so they're taking over to hockey games etcetera. I am in a smaller market and it only pays $0.75 per mile but with surges there are times where I can go out and make 40 to $50 per hour due to surges and that is after deducting my operating costs. Granted that is only for a few hours a week. This would not work for a full-time gig. But I'm pulling in three to four hundred dollars a week driving part-time 224 hours on certain nights of the week and sometimes if you ran them rides during the day. Another way to look at this, I paid $5,000 cash for this vehicle. That was in July. I just looked at my earnings and my net pay from July until now doing this part time is just under $5,000. And I could sell this vehicle for more than I paid for it. Because I bought it. A really good deal


My '09 Expedition SSV cost me $4600 @ 156k mi

+$1250 for replacement interior - leather, third row, seatbelts, trim, console etc.

....dont know that I'd dare do it in a market like yours though. Dont you get XL???

If yours is missing the third row, thats easily remedied...ask me how.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

BaitNSwitch said:


> You sure you guys get "28 MPG" or 33 mpg?
> 
> EPA estimates are always egregiously off.
> 
> My car is supposed to get 27 on the highway, but I end up getting 20-21.


Then you're probably doing something wrong if the car is stock and maintained correctly

I regularly get over the highway estimate on most my cars . Once you learn your car you should be able to beat out EPA estimates in normal conditions on a stock well maintained car


----------



## Peanut hello

AussieScott said:


> Just clocked 200,000 on my '05 Prius.
> 
> Runs great.
> 
> Cost me 4k with 153,000 back in January.
> 
> Have spent 4,000 in maintenance.
> 
> Water pump + Head gasket (month after buying it)
> Hybrid Battery at 181,000 miles, reconditioned for $1300.
> Misc minor stuff like brakes and tires.
> 
> Car still worth 3.5k on bluebook I think. Excellent exterior and interior. Oil change and rotation every 5k miles.
> 
> Don't understand why anyone would use a new car for this. I drive full time so know how it wotks.


Prius they are pretty good cars for this buisness,cheap on gas and less maintenance.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone Ubering with more than that?


uh, yeah...
I just bought a 2009 GMC Acadia SLT2 AWD that has 201,000 on it.
I'll drive it to Uber with (XL/SELECT/LUX) until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ChortlingCrison said:


> No uberX eh?


Not at 17 MPG.


----------



## merkurfan

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not at 17 MPG.


uber don't care about MPG


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

merkurfan said:


> uber don't care about MPG


So what? ... I DO! 
(which is why I don't do X in that vehicle).
If I want to drive X, I have sedans and a minivan that get reasonably decent mileage.


----------



## Adieu

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not at 17 MPG.


You get 17 mpg????

You suuuuuure about that?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Yes.


----------



## Kembolicous

EcoboostMKS said:


> I sold my last 2007 town car at 375k miles and the next guy got it over 500k. I sold my town car before that one at 280k miles. It was a 2004. No idea what the next guy got it up to. Sold my 2010 MKZ at 200k miles to a taxi company. My 13 MKS has about 65k miles on it now. None of these cars gave me any problems. They've all been tanks.


My 07 Town Car has 310,000. Doesn't smoke or rattle. Idles smooth as glass, the riders love it, easy maintenance, even gets decent milege. I got it from an Uber guy that was running 4 of them. I am strict about the maintenance, and think I can get it to 500K miles. And best part, paid cash for it $2250. Perfect body and interior. Great quality car.


----------



## Nice_Guy

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> My regular cab has 390,000 miles on the clock.
> 
> Toyota Prius.


That's a big lie! No Prius can reach that level, 300k + miles is unheard of


----------



## Kembolicous

Kaz said:


> Kia is a great car. I Uber and Lyft with my 2011 Soul. Ive put alot of miles on it but it is one of the better cars Ive owned and Ive had several. And there is a driver here in Phx that has a Prius with 400k miles. He's proud of his car,,lol. It looks good and still runs great so why not. With these rates it makes no sense to use a new car. It doesn't matter how many miles are on your car... use synthetic oil only and take care of your car and most will run for over 200k. Kia, Toyota, Ford, Suburu, all good cars.


No way will I use synthetic again. The car has an oil life monitor. With natural Pennzoil, monitor wants it changed at 4500. With Pennzoil synthetic, monitor wants changed at 5400. But the big problem was the leaks the synthetic caused. Just changed to Quarter State high mileage oil, hopefully it will seal the leaks. So not much better life for more expense, oil leaks that were not there before, and mpg didn't change much. With the QS oil, the monitor says 82% oil life left, with 1018 miles on the oil. At this rate the natural oil will last almost as long as the pricey synthetic. I was planning on 7500 miles on the Pennzoil Synthetic. Didn't mind the extra cost for the extra miles between changes, but that didn't work out. And now, going from the syn 5W-20 to 5W-30 natural, that start up rattle is gone, common to Ford, another plus.


----------



## merryon2nd

Havoline is actually the same TYPE of oil as Quaker State high mileage, but a better grade oil. I'm personally a Castrol person myself. Though my work truck takes the Havoline like a champ. Pennzoil in general is actually not the best grade of oil anyway. However 110,000 isn't much wear on a motor that's well taken care of. And wear is a relative term in itself. A car that gets all its preventive maintenance within a reasonable time of when the manufacturer states can last forever, or until the body rots out. I've had cars that I've raced, never rebuilt once, and lasted over 400k. And then I touched them up and sold them on. People pay well for maintenance, sometimes regardless of mileage. If you're getting a rough start, or a rattle or shake as mileage goes up, sometimes just making the oil a little heavier does wonders, and even helps with small leaks and ring gaps.


----------



## Trafficat

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> I hope an army of pa
> 
> Just hope an army of part timers comes and destroys your full time industry and job.
> 
> Part time Uber drivers are nothing but scabs killing the rest of the middle class. Only good thing about the rate cuts is you got f**ked by Uber just as quickly as everyone else did by others like you.


It seems like a huge percentage of folks I know are working multiple part time jobs, i.e. the army of part-timers have already destroyed most full time industries, or perhaps more likely, companies aren't often interested in hiring full-time employees. I bet a lot of part-timers need Uber to make ends meet.


----------



## merryon2nd

Trafficat said:


> companies aren't often interested in hiring full-time employees


Exactly this. Most companies now are finding it more financially sound at a corporation standpoint to hire a bunch of part timers instead a steady stream of full timers. Hardly any benefits, can work as little as one day a week, no paid breaks under a certain amount of time, and they can be hired and let go as often as the company wants without much of a legal hangjob.

Because of this, many people are being forced to take multiple part time jobs, and I would put a track sized wager on the fact that its Uber that helps close whatever gap is left by having more than one job, no steady hours, and an uncertain future as employed.


----------



## Kembolicous

merryon2nd said:


> Havoline is actually the same TYPE of oil as Quaker State high mileage, but a better grade oil. I'm personally a Castrol person myself. Though my work truck takes the Havoline like a champ. Pennzoil in general is actually not the best grade of oil anyway. However 110,000 isn't much wear on a motor that's well taken care of. And wear is a relative term in itself. A car that gets all its preventive maintenance within a reasonable time of when the manufacturer states can last forever, or until the body rots out. I've had cars that I've raced, never rebuilt once, and lasted over 400k. And then I touched them up and sold them on. People pay well for maintenance, sometimes regardless of mileage. If you're getting a rough start, or a rattle or shake as mileage goes up, sometimes just making the oil a little heavier does wonders, and even helps with small leaks and ring gaps.


Both Pennzoil and Quarter State are now owned by Shell. The rattle at start up is, at least they say, is caused by a leaky anti drain back valve. I changed to 5W-30 from 5W-20, and the start up rattle is all but gone. 5-20 is what the manual recommends, but it think it is too thin. It could have been a leaky drain back valve, it is a Wix filter with a silicon drain valve. So we'll see.


----------



## merryon2nd

Yeah. That's why I don't use QS or Pennz. Its actually common after a bunch of miles for certain things to go wrong. Sometimes the rings will stretch, or the valve heads will warp a tiny bit, both of which would also cause that sound as well. 5-20 is too thin in anything over 150k without a stabilizer. Wix isn't bad. I use Wix on my older trucks. Haven't had a problem. And silicone seals better longer. If the rattle comes back, a bottle of Lucas should do you nicely. Even helps deaden valve tap and knock in cars in bad condition.


----------



## Kembolicous

merryon2nd said:


> Yeah. That's why I don't use QS or Pennz. Its actually common after a bunch of miles for certain things to go wrong. Sometimes the rings will stretch, or the valve heads will warp a tiny bit, both of which would also cause that sound as well. 5-20 is too thin in anything over 150k without a stabilizer. Wix isn't bad. I use Wix on my older trucks. Haven't had a problem. And silicone seals better longer. If the rattle comes back, a bottle of Lucas should do you nicely. Even helps deaden valve tap and knock in cars in bad condition.


The engine runs very smooth, and no ticks, other than the injectors firing. The Quarter State gets some very nice reviews at the "Bob is the Oil Guy" site. Engines using a quart every 1500 miles, now going to 3000 miles before using a quart, according to those guy, noisy lifters going silent too. The Corvette forum also gave good reviews to Quaker State. So far my MPG is the same as the synthetic, and at a little over 1000 miles on the change, I am at less than 20% life used up in the oil. I checked oil last night, it needed a half quart. It looks as though the valve cover leak has stopped, I see nothing there that was leaking on to the exhaust, at the right rear side of the valve cover. Seems it is doing as it claims, to seal up engines. So far it seems to be a good oil.

And yes, I did add the Lucas long before the change, but it did not help the rattle much. I think it was that 5W-20 causing it, even with the Lucas.

And for air filters, I just installed a GR8 filter. It is a washable/reusable filter. Looks like a K&N but without the oil to booger up the MAF sensor. Available on Amazon.


----------



## Shinezz

I have a 2007 Prius bought last year with 240k miles for $6 k. It was raining when I looked at it (never but a used car when raining) so did not see the clear coat starting to flake on the top. The dealer said the battery had been changed. It now has 260k miles and will need the right side shocks and suspension done. Did the left a few months for $700. $900 for a new hybrid water pump and some new front tires. Oil changes. Other then that the car runs great. Except for the clear cost flaking off it looks good but I only do deliveries in it. Don't feel it looks good enough to ride share. And I am a little wary of ride share although I want to try it. Do I trade it in? Sell it? Keep it and put money in to it new paint etc ? But what could I realistically get for it as is or if I spent more money on it with such high miles


----------



## tohunt4me

Shinezz said:


> I have a 2007 Prius bought last year with 240k miles for $6 k. It was raining when I looked at it (never but a used car when raining) so did not see the clear coat starting to flake on the top. The dealer said the battery had been changed. It now has 260k miles and will need the right side shocks and suspension done. Did the left a few months for $700. $900 for a new hybrid water pump and some new front tires. Oil changes. Other then that the car runs great. Except for the clear cost flaking off it looks good but I only do deliveries in it. Don't feel it looks good enough to ride share. And I am a little wary of ride share although I want to try it. Do I trade it in? Sell it? Keep it and put money in to it new paint etc ? But what could I realistically get for it as is or if I spent more money on it with such high miles


Clear nail polish around the edges of the clear coat flake.( sand down edges of flake with fine grit or wet sand sandpaper)
Spray some spray can clear laquer on missing clear areas. Its on the roof. Riders will never notice. Even future acryllic floor shine put on with a sponge will work for a few months.
Should be good for a year.
In dry climate, wd 40 will make dead paint shine till it rains.( so will wiping with diesel . . . don't tell E.P.A. )


----------



## uberparadise

Shinezz said:


> I have a 2007 Prius bought last year with 240k miles for $6 k. It was raining when I looked at it (never but a used car when raining) so did not see the clear coat starting to flake on the top. The dealer said the battery had been changed. It now has 260k miles and will need the right side shocks and suspension done. Did the left a few months for $700. $900 for a new hybrid water pump and some new front tires. Oil changes. Other then that the car runs great. Except for the clear cost flaking off it looks good but I only do deliveries in it. Don't feel it looks good enough to ride share. And I am a little wary of ride share although I want to try it. Do I trade it in? Sell it? Keep it and put money in to it new paint etc ? But what could I realistically get for it as is or if I spent more money on it with such high miles


Drive that car at night or early am rides. Start working on finding another ride for the future. 2 cars can be a big advantage at times.


----------



## tohunt4me

uberparadise said:


> Drive that car at night or early am rides. Start working on finding another ride for the future. 2 cars can be a big advantage at times.


Autozone used to carry an aftermarket hand applied clear coat kit in the polishes section. Dont know if its still available.

I would drive that car till it drops without spending more than $50.00 on cosmetic touch ups.

The first fix i mentioned is about $3.00


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Apparently the Syn oil you were using did not have or not enough seal swell in the additive package to prevent leaks. This was a problem in the early days (1972) of Synth oil development. ... that a good quality oils have now. 

I have been told by Engineering that oil never wears out. It's the additive package that gets depleted and contaminated by the combustion process.


----------



## Delilah5

Uber 1 said:


> Wow...IMAGINE how much MORE you cold have made had you NOT put 40K EXTRA miles on the car?....MAYBE the real secret is NOT driving But FLIPPING ex cop cars ??
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS - I MAY look into that one!


What are you talling about, the 40k miles probably made him 35-40k Uber gross CASH


----------

